# Pick the parakeet



## debodun (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Sunny (Jun 16, 2020)

4 ?


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 16, 2020)

Four , colors are more natural.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2020)

*4*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2020)

4?

(That's fun, Deb, thanks)


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2020)

Numero quatro


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 17, 2020)

Yes, 4


----------



## Sunny (Jun 17, 2020)

Wow, unanimous!  (So, does that mean we're all wrong?)


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 17, 2020)

The answer is probably  NONE of them ...


----------



## debodun (Jun 17, 2020)

I go for 4 also based on the tail fethers that look more natural than the others.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 17, 2020)

debodun said:


> I go for 4 also based on the tail fethers that look more natural than the others.



You posted this thread ....  you don't have the answer ??


----------



## debodun (Jun 17, 2020)

Isn't it obvious?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 17, 2020)

Isn't it obvious, which bird ?  OR Isnt it obvious, you don't know for sure???

Either way, it was fun.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 17, 2020)

Find the Panda
.


----------



## debodun (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## tinytn (Jun 17, 2020)

that looks like a panda bear, Deb..


----------



## Kaila (Jun 17, 2020)

Wow, @debodun  That's amazing that you saw it.

I had been going to tell @Ken N Tx 
"NO, I refuse to look for it, Ken!!!!!"


----------



## Sunny (Jun 17, 2020)

Wow, you're good, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Jun 18, 2020)

Funny I could see that, but I am a bust at playing online Mah Jongg. I am blind to like tiles.


----------

